# USB problems with kernel > 2.6.6

## polle

My USB(printer scanner...) works fine with kernel 2.6.6 (actually is at love-sources) but when I try to upgrade my kernel my USB stops working. I already tried various gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7 and 2.6.8. 

I use the same settings in my .kernelconfig file;

untill now I just switched back to my 2.6.6 love kernel.

But I compiled a 2.6.9 love kernel now, it boots fine and it seems to me that my system responds much better, so I want to use this kernel, but also now my USB doen't work.

When I do for example a sane-find-scanner, it searches for scsi scanners and then I can stay waiting for the output of the USB devices, but nothing happens.

When I print a test page to the printer it is mentioned in the printjobs, but the job itself is qeued.

Has anyone an idea where I have to look? must be kernel related because with all kernels before 2.6.7 I hadn't any problem

(I use devfs)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

polle,

You cannot move the .config file from kernel to kernel unless you run 

```
make oldconfig 
```

and answer all the new questions.

Scanner support has been moved out of the kernel now. You need usblib and you must have usbfs support too, since usblib finds scanners by looking in /proc/bus/usb/devices. There is a post explaining howto set up your scanner using usblib.

Your printer should still work with the old kerenl settings.

----------

## polle

NeddySeagoon

I always used make oldconfig (sorry not to mention that)

And that usblib isn't that in kernel 2.6.6 also? I don't rememeber exactly, but I believe I used it with that kernel also

----------

## NeddySeagoon

polle,

At 2.6.6 libusb was optional. I still used the kernel module.

Its a sperate emerge dev-libs/libusb

not usblib as I posted, Its not a part of the kernel at all any more.

----------

## polle

ok, will check that tomorrow at home, thanks

----------

## polle

I checked and libusb was already installed, I will reemerge it and also hotplug but I  doubt if that will resolve it.

----------

## squeegy

Does dmesg show any specific errors?  Try turning USB debugging messages on in the kernel as well.

Also what type of motherboard are you using.  Also any time you're having kernel issues attaching a copy of your .config is very helpful.

----------

## polle

I don't believe it's hardware related, as I said I can still boot my 2.6.6 kernel and the USB works flawlesly.

It's only with more recent kernels that I have problems

reemerging did nothing as expected.

I tried to put thes usb related modules in etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 but still no change.

USB in .config:

```
# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set
```

----------

## squeegy

You'd really be suprised.  My USB on my nforce2 board stopped working around 2.6.7 or 2.6.8 can't remember which exactly.  After recording logs w/ working and non working kernels, the USB Kernel Developers eventually gave me a patch to fix what I was experiencing.  I think the patch is finally included in 2.6.9-rc2-mm1 or maybe just plain 2.6.9-rc2, I didn't check, but until then I had to manually patch each kernel.

If it is a kernel related problem I suggest doing what I did.  Turn USB debugging messages on record your dmesg with a working kernel and with a non-working kernel, and submit a bugreport to the LKML (Linux Kernel Mailing List).

----------

## polle

I looke dat both dmesg, mayb this is related:

usb 1-2: control timeout on ep0in

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

agpgart: Found an AGP 1.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 2x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:05.0 into 2x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 1.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 2x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:05.0 into 2x mode

usb 1-1: control timeout on ep0out

----------

## squeegy

Again what type of motherboard are you using, manufacturer and chipset please.

----------

## polle

mobo: MSI 6191

http://www.e4allinc.info/dir1/motherboards/slota/msi6191.htm

----------

## dju`

please, no news about that now?

----------

## polle

No, I filled in a bugreport, but still didn't get any reply

----------

## dju`

i was experiencing this problem with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r7, but i switched to -r8 and it didn't freeze after 4 days uptime. i'll switch to -r10 tonight and see.

----------

## Nicom

Seems to be the same problem I'm having, even with latest 2.6.9rc4-mm1

----------

## polle

Does anyone know if (and what) changed from kernel 2.6.7, related to USB?

----------

## squeegy

 *polle wrote:*   

> Does anyone know if (and what) changed from kernel 2.6.7, related to USB?

 

Lots I'm assuming.  

This patched fixed the issues I was having with USB.

http://bhhdoa.org.au/pipermail/ck/attachments/20040918/30eac616/hid-queue-fixes.obj

----------

## polle

thanks squeegy, 

but one question  how do you apply I patch like this, usually it's something like patch -p1...

but how do you apply that file (.obj)?

----------

## Nicom

 *polle wrote:*   

> thanks squeegy, 
> 
> but one question  how do you apply I patch like this, usually it's something like patch -p1...
> 
> but how do you apply that file (.obj)?

 

Yes, how do you use the .obj? And what kernels will it work with?

----------

## polle

tried today the gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-r1, same problem,kernel boots, stops at hotplugging usb ('control c' let it run a litle further untils "starting cups", then it hangs completely

I'll removbe cups from default run level, but I don't espec much of this...sigh...

----------

## polle

ok , after I did "rc-update del cupsd default" the new kernel boots but when I start afterwards " /etc/init.d/cupsd " the console doen"t return the prompt "

dmesg:

ohci_hcd 0000:00:07.4: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-756 [Viper] USB

ohci_hcd 0000:00:07.4: irq 10, pci mem e082c000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:07.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:07.4: AMD756 erratum 4 workaround

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 3

and at the end of dmesg:

usb 1-2: control timeout on ep0in

----------

## squeegy

Just treat the .obj like a regular patch.  patch -p1 < ../hid-queue-fixes

----------

## polle

tried the patch, but still the same result   :Sad: 

----------

## squeegy

Turn on Debugging Messages for USB.

Use a kernel that works log all the kernel messages when you plug it in to a file.

Use a kernel that doesn't work log all the kernel messages when you plug the device in to a file.

Then file a bug report on the LKML or something.  Be sure to be very descriptive.  Attach a copy of your .config so they know what hardware you're using etc.  If you get no replies it's most likely because you didn't have enough information in the bug report.

----------

## polle

I'm still looking around and found something in the changelog of kernel 2.6.10

 *Quote:*   

> - There are reports of AMD 756 machines disliking the OHCI suspend
> 
>    patch of a few months back.  Erratum #10 partly explains that, so
> 
>    now root hubs won't autosuspend on those Slot-A era chips.
> ...

 

I have an AMD 756 Slot A  and OHCI, maybe if the other people with problems here can confirm they have that situation also?

Wating for the 2.6.10 kernel in portage to test!

----------

## dju`

i'm definitely not experiencing the problem with 2.6.9 (-gentoo or -ck). you can install manually a 2.6.10-rc1 and see, you may not have to wait until it's in portage.

----------

## nyda

 *polle wrote:*   

> I have an AMD 756 Slot A  and OHCI, maybe if the other people with problems here can confirm they have that situation also?

 

dito. :/

----------

## asiobob

I can mount my ipod, but not my thumbdrive, I get ep0in timeout, and it gets to a stage where the usb system crashes (ie futher devices are not detected). The drive works fine under 2.6.7 but not 2.6.9 development sources.

----------

## Trejkaz

 *dJu` wrote:*   

> i'm definitely not experiencing the problem with 2.6.9 (-gentoo or -ck). you can install manually a 2.6.10-rc1 and see, you may not have to wait until it's in portage.

 

I'm definitely experiencing this on 2.6.9-ck2.  This one must depend on the chipset as well as the kernel.

The annoying thing in my case is that I need 2.6.7 or later in order for USB to not crash my machine when I hotsync my Palm.

And the funny thing is, Card Export II running on the Palm is detected as a mass storage device with no trouble, while both my hard drive adapter and my flash card reader are broken with it.  So to add another vector, it depends on the device as well. :-/

----------

## polle

today I could compile and boot for the first time a 2.6.10 kernel 

(mm-sources 2.6.10_rc1-mm4)

but still same error:

kernel stops at "start hotplugging usb" (control +c let it procedd)

and then stops at "starting cupsd" (hangs)

of course if I remove cupsd from default runlevel, kernel boots, but USb isn' t working

----------

## polle

I tried develoment sources 2.6.10-rc2 and still got no USB, tried to collect some data: I boot without cupsd started, when I start it afterwards with :

/etc/init.d/cupsd start

nothing happens and the prompt doesn't come back, when I do then a Crtl+C, and give this as a command:

etc/init.d/cupsd restart

everything seems to be ok:

```
bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/cupsd restart

 * Stopping cupsd...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Starting cupsd...                                                                                              [ ok ]

bash-2.05b#/
```

this is what I get from dmesg:

```
ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:07.4[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci_hcd 0000:00:07.4: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-756 [Viper] USB

ohci_hcd 0000:00:07.4: irq 10, pci mem 0xe4010000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:07.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:07.4: AMD756 erratum 4 workaround

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x7304

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

```

and when I do

#lsusb:

```
bash-2.05b# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05d8:4002 Ultima Electronics Corp. Artec Ultima 2000 (GT6801 based)/Lifetec LT9385 Scanner

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 03f0:7304 Hewlett-Packard

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

bash-2.05b#

```

But neither the scanner or the printer work

----------

## stef

having usb problems on 

Bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-756 [Viper] ACPI (rev 03)

with kernel >= 2.6.7

 too ... today i'll try 2.6.10 see what happens...

----------

## stef

cool, actually now my usb-stick and digi-cam work with kernel 2.6.10 ! (although it might also be that i now compiled usb support as module and load it later on after all acpi and whatever things concerning my old amd chiset started up)

----------

## polle

Yesterday I emerged gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r4 and now my USB printer and scanner are working again.

(although I had to reconfigure the printer, but I assume that's not related to the original problem).

Hopefully it's working for hte others with the same problem also

----------

## rapsure

I've been experiencing odd problems with two of my computers that have the AMD 756 southbridge, and I want to know if you have had the same problems.  When ever I run a webcam (doesn't matter what driver or vendor) the USB dies.  I get a IRQ 10 Nobody cared!  Then I get a IRQ 10 Disabled after some irq information is displayed.  I am curious if any of you have experience the same problem with the 2.6.10 and newer kernel.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## polle

I have no webcam, so I can't confirm this, but I found this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-277484-highlight-nobody+cared.html

----------

